# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  монитор офф что делать

## DYLAN

я создал эту тему чтоб давали точные ответы =))) я весь инет облазил и не нашел точного ответа на проблему. НАЖЕЮСЬ ЧТО ВЫ МНЕ ПОМОЖИТЕ.

плз пмогите!!!!!!!!!!! Монитор не включается(черный экран лампочка гарит) при включение компа я попробывал 2 видюхи нефига. При подключение монитора к видюхи монитор пишит вкл. энергия сбережения.

----------


## IMPERIAL

Попросить друга принести свой сис.блок и подключить монитор к нему. Правда энергосбережение хз где ставится. Но если у него заработает, то дело в твоем железе, скорее всего в мамке, а может быть и не в ней. Но по крайней мере будешь знать, что монитор работает. Если не будет работать и у друга, значит это монитор гонит.

----------


## DYLAN

монитор работает на других компах а на моем нет =(( как можно мать сделать или это невозможно кстати видиокарты тоже проверены работают

----------


## pashtetoff

> я создал эту тему чтоб давали точные ответы =))) я весь инет облазил и не нашел точного ответа на проблему. НАЖЕЮСЬ ЧТО ВЫ МНЕ ПОМОЖИТЕ.
> 
> плз пмогите!!!!!!!!!!! Монитор не включается(черный экран лампочка гарит) при включение компа я попробывал 2 видюхи нефига. При подключение монитора к видюхи монитор пишит вкл. энергия сбережения.


У тебя наверное монитор LG =)
У тебя при загрузке компа Биос виден?
Можешь зайти в безопасный режим? (F8 при включении )
+ работает ли у тебя системный динамик?

----------

